# dog boarding/vets in Cairo?



## ucdavismom11

My husband and I are going to be moving to Egypt for my next posting and are debating on whether to bring our dog with us or send her back home to the States. Are there decent vets and any boarding facilities in Cairo? (especially Zamalek, where we'll be living).

Our dog is a rescue puppy from Afghanistan, so she's spent her life in a country unfriendly to dogs. Thankfully, we have a dog rescue shelter here that provides vet care and boarding, so we've been able to manage thus far.

We are really eager to bring her with us to Cairo, but want to be sure she can get the shots and care she needs.

Thanks!


----------



## Deeana

Hi,
There are definitely vets in Cairo who are up to date with all the necessary health information. We used to use one in Heliopolis but there are others. Kennels are a rarity, and the only one I have heard of is down in the Pyramids direction.


----------



## jaremylincoln

*you can also hire any dog boarding services*

you can go to any online search engine or yellow page site,
find any solutions.
you can hire any dog boarding services like american people do.


----------



## kazoos

ucdavismom11 said:


> My husband and I are going to be moving to Egypt for my next posting and are debating on whether to bring our dog with us or send her back home to the States. Are there decent vets and any boarding facilities in Cairo? (especially Zamalek, where we'll be living).
> 
> Our dog is a rescue puppy from Afghanistan, so she's spent her life in a country unfriendly to dogs. Thankfully, we have a dog rescue shelter here that provides vet care and boarding, so we've been able to manage thus far.
> 
> We are really eager to bring her with us to Cairo, but want to be sure she can get the shots and care she needs.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, there are some very good vets in Cairo and you should have not problem finding one that suits your needs. There is a fairly new practice opened in Mohandessein which I think is called the american pet clinic. Anyway I have heard good things about it. There are also a few good boarding kennels, one in particular is called meat munchers kennels and is on the Alex desert road. They have a web site so well worth checking it out. Good luck!


----------



## ucdavismom11

Thanks, Kazoos!


----------



## kazoos

*dog kennel*



ucdavismom11 said:


> Thanks, Kazoos!


Hi again, Not sure if you have left for Cairo but just wanted to update you on a place to board you dog. I would forget using Meat Munchers - not good after all!
However, try using EastWind Kennel again off the Alex Desert Road. Good Luck


----------



## Momof3

kazoos said:


> Hi again, Not sure if you have left for Cairo but just wanted to update you on a place to board you dog. I would forget using Meat Munchers - not good after all!
> However, try using EastWind Kennel again off the Alex Desert Road. Good Luck


Question for kazoos: what was not good about Meat Munchers?


----------



## Philomena

*dog boarding/vets in Cairo*



ucdavismom11 said:


> My husband and I are going to be moving to Egypt for my next posting and are debating on whether to bring our dog with us or send her back home to the States. Are there decent vets and any boarding facilities in Cairo? (especially Zamalek, where we'll be living).
> 
> Our dog is a rescue puppy from Afghanistan, so she's spent her life in a country unfriendly to dogs. Thankfully, we have a dog rescue shelter here that provides vet care and boarding, so we've been able to manage thus far.
> 
> We are really eager to bring her with us to Cairo, but want to be sure she can get the shots and care she needs.
> 
> Thanks!


There are many good vets in Cairo, many of them now have boarding facilities, Zemalak being a built up area has vers but maybe no boarding facilities but in Maadi which is the main expat centre here there are too many of both to choose from. We have cats and we regularly board them and they are so well looked after. Hope this helps


----------

